# Großes Problem mit Adobe After Effects 5



## Rolf T (19. Juli 2013)

Grüß euch.

Ich habe ein großes Problem bei mir in AE wenn ich ein Video importiere wird in der Vorschau die obere Hälfte des Video`s schwarz angezeigt und nur die untere Seite ist mit Farbe wie es sein sollte.


----------



## hendl (19. Juli 2013)

Hi
Möglicherweise ein falsches Format gewählt?

Lg hendl


----------



## Rolf T (19. Juli 2013)

Kann dir da nicht folgen, kein Video funktioniert.  hab es auch schon neuinstalliert


----------



## pixelator (19. Juli 2013)

Hallo

kontrolliere doch mal:

rechte Maustaste auf das Video im Projektfenster > Footage interpretieren > Footage einstellen.

Separate Halbbilder aus und weiter unten Quadratische Pixel aktivieren

Ich schätze mal das dein Video nicht mit frames sondern mit fields estellt ist.


----------



## Rolf T (19. Juli 2013)

Hat leider nicht funktioniert, als ich von 1080p auf Quadrat gestellt hatte wurde die untere seite gestreckt aber die obere hälfte blieb Schwarz :/


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. Juli 2013)

Hi,
hast du dir das Video mal in einem normalen Player angeschaut. Nicht dass das Video einfach nur kaputt ist.

Ansonsten würde mir noch einfallen gib uns doch mal die Daten des Videos, kannst du z.B. mit VideoSpec oder ähnlichem Auslesen.
Mal das Video vor dem Import in ein anderes Format konvertiert?

Grüße


----------



## sight011 (22. Juli 2013)

"Hälfte des Video`s schwarz angezeigt und nur die untere Seite ist mit Farbe wie es sein sollte."

Ist der obere Teil komplett schwarz #000000 oder schwarz weiß?

Hast Du ne Maske drüber gelegt^^?


----------



## Noder (23. Januar 2014)

Hi,

selbiges Problem!

Auch bei mir ist die obere Hälfte schwarz geblieben! Keine Maske...nix! Das Programm hängt sich auch immer wieder auf...!

Grüße


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (26. Januar 2014)

Hi,
also als erstes gebt Ihr uns mal die Videospezifikationen ohne diese können wir euch gar nicht helfen da wir auf jedenfall im Nebel stochern.

Grüße


----------

